# Riverside - First Time Banking IT!!!!



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Four of us decided to take our chances at Riverside, knowing rain hit the area this past weekend. We were later joined by two others. At first, I was tipped to fish Harmon Creek bridge, but upon arrival, the water was ... CHOCOLATE MILK!!! I'm lactose intolerant, so didn't want nothing to do with that chocolate milk! LOL! We immediately went to the main river at HWY 19. First time there, so we ask some nice locals on where to best bank fish. A gentleman walking his dog pointed us to the north side of the bridge. First fish caught was ultimately the biggest fish we caught all day pictured below. around 19 to 20 inches!!! All in all, we caught around 50 whites and one good size crappie by yours truly.

A nice gentleman by the name of Bob clued us in to use white. The water was slightly stained, so when the sun was out, white caught them. But when it was cloudy, we had to roadrunner the bottle with opaque chartreuse curlies. Everyone caught fish, granted it wasn't limits. But for a first time, everyone had fun. I caught about 10 and a bonus crappie. He slammed my lure like a white. And until I brought him up, thought he was a white. My senior pastor caught some big girls. All in all, it was a great first trip and probably the least physically challenging bank fishing to date. We lost around 10 lures total, 7 to the branches above!!!! LOL!


----------



## Signa (May 18, 2009)

great catch! Thanks Hopn. 

I didn't know you can fish on the north bank. Hope it's not a long walk. 

A nice gentleman and his son from college station took me and my daughters for a ride and trolling down the river. We caught about 11 quickly before it's dark. Fish are abundant in the water. You just have to find the right depth and get them to bite. The muddy water reduces fish's appetite.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Signa said:


> great catch! Thanks Hopn.
> 
> I didn't know you can fish on the north bank. Hope it's not a long walk.
> 
> A nice gentleman and his son from college station took me and my daughters for a ride and trolling down the river. We caught about 11 quickly before it's dark. Fish are abundant in the water. You just have to find the right depth and get them to bite. The muddy water reduces fish's appetite.


 Sorry for the confusion, I fished the bank north of the bridge but on the same side as the boat launch. Which mean you and your three daughters fished with us. I saw the boat come pick you and your girls up!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

How was the boat traffic on a weekday. I know its springbreak so I'm sure it is increased some even tho its a weekday.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> How was the boat traffic on a weekday. I know its springbreak so I'm sure it is increased some even tho its a weekday.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Well, all I can say is... I fought traffic to get to Riverside, and the noise level of boats going back and forth, didn't change my mental traffic perception. So yes, boats back and forth ALL day!!!! Plus the parking lot was FULL. And you are right, lots of kids!!! But today, my friend and I will be there with my sedan and two hobie kayaks. We will try to fish up a storm there.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will be up there tomorrow on the ski. And BIL in the boat. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I will be up there tomorrow on the ski. And BIL in the boat.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I'm off Friday too.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thursday I will be searching for stripers on the south end of he lake. Looks like <5mph wind. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Thursday I will be searching for stripers on the south end of he lake. Looks like <5mph wind.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


That just means Friday I'll bring the ski to join you. LOL!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will be there until sunday. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisH2 (May 22, 2010)

*Great Catch*

Thats awsome man! nice Video. Im thinking about calling in sick to make it out there friday


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Good info there Hopn. My son is on spring break next week. Trying to decide whether to hit the L&D, Riverside or the main lake.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks ChrisH2. Had a blast fishing man. lol



Ditto said:


> Good info there Hopn. My son is on spring break next week. Trying to decide whether to hit the L&D, Riverside or the main lake.


Don't hit LnD until reports are more positive, on a clear water day, you will kill em from the bank at Riverside where we are. Just make sure you can at least cast about 20 yards. 1/4 oz jigs, plastic shad or curlies or both! Some road runners will help too.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks Hopn. I'll be in my 15' jon boat. I think my son quit fishing with me because he'd prefer to fish out of our 22' center console. I think he's embarassed to be in the jon boat but it's a lot easier to tow and handle.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Ditto said:


> Thanks Hopn. I'll be in my 15' jon boat. I think my son quit fishing with me because he'd prefer to fish out of our 22' center console. I think he's embarassed to be in the jon boat but it's a lot easier to tow and handle.


He's young? Jon boat or center console doesn't matter, what matter is the time spent together and the bonus fish caught.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

He's almost 16. Image is everthing. So is girls. He's hard to get in the boat since he has a life now.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Ditto said:


> He's almost 16. Image is everthing. So is girls. He's hard to get in the boat since he has a life now.


Ah ok. young buck.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Great video hopn, love to hear people laugh when the fish are biting.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great Report!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

whsalum said:


> Great video hopn, love to hear people laugh when the fish are biting.


I do too whsalum. We had a great time fishing together. Thanks Gofish2day.


----------



## jc53 (Jul 6, 2009)

Great catches! Just wonder how far you had to walk over the bridge to the north river bank if you parked at the public boat ramp. It looks pretty far on the map.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

nice vid!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks bvpurvis.



jc53 said:


> Great catches! Just wonder how far you had to walk over the bridge to the north river bank if you parked at the public boat ramp. It looks pretty far on the map.


 Sorry my posting is a little misleading, I've updated the picture with fish to correct this. You don't have to walk over the bridge, but under it. So park in the public boat launch area. Then make your way left, on the south bank of trinity. You will dead end at the area we fished. I say about 50 to 60 yards from the launch ramp itself.


----------



## alexfox (Jul 20, 2010)

*I need to go with you next time*

Hi hopn: next time when u bank fishing , I will go with you.. I went to the other side that day. got zero..


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

alexfox said:


> Hi hopn: next time when u bank fishing , I will go with you.. I went to the other side that day. got zero..


 I'm a fairly new angler alexfox. Pretty new compared to most on this forum. What I have is a great network of experienced anglers. They tell me where and when and I just listen.  PM me and I'll let you know when I'll be there again.


----------



## jc53 (Jul 6, 2009)

hopn said:


> Sorry my posting is a little misleading, I've updated the picture with fish to correct this. You don't have to walk over the bridge, but under it. So park in the public boat launch area. Then make your way left, on the south bank of trinity. You will dead end at the area we fished. I say about 50 to 60 yards from the launch ramp itself.


Cool. Did you see any snakes? I remember a couple of years ago, I went over there in March to check out things, and saw a couple of snakes jump-crossing the trail to scare the [email protected] out of me. LOL!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

jc53 said:


> Cool. Did you see any snakes? I remember a couple of years ago, I went over there in March to check out things, and saw a couple of snakes jump-crossing the trail to scare the [email protected] out of me. LOL!


Lol! No snakes. But thanks for the heads up.


----------

